# Can I have multiple Immiaccount ids ?



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

I already have a Immiaccount through which my existing 457 visa has been processed 
I still have access to it.

But I am expecting an invite tomorrow under 189

For submitting the 189 application, can I create a new Immiaccount?

Is it legally allowed to have multiple Immiaccount and even if it allowed, is it advisable to have multiple of them ?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyone ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I already have a Immiaccount through which my existing 457 visa has been processed
> I still have access to it.
> 
> But I am expecting an invite tomorrow under 189
> ...


Yes, you can have them as far as I have seen. Most important thing is the information given in the visa process than anything else.

I can't quote any link but here's a common reason why people have multiple ImmiAccount. They forget the login and hence create another one and receive visa later.

And that is a valid and good reason if one can't access the old account anymore.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, you can have them as far as I have seen. Most important thing is the information given in the visa process than anything else.
> 
> I can't quote any link but here's a common reason why people have multiple ImmiAccount. They forget the login and hence create another one and receive visa later.
> 
> And that is a valid and good reason if one can't access the old account anymore.


That's the problem
That there is no confirmation on the department website to either confirm or deny the same

Forgetting the password or user name can't be an excuse for multiple Immiaccount because the website gives you the option to retrieve the same using the forgotten password,or user name link

Is there any drawback in continuing with the same account that you can think of ?

Cheers


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

I can't think of any advantage to having multiple Immiaccounts. By having all your applications in a single account, you would have the most clear picture of your application history


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I can't think of any advantage to having multiple Immiaccounts. By having all your applications in a single account, you would have the most clear picture of your application history


The original Immiaccount was made by my company agent for processing my 457 visa application 

I am filing my 189 directly

I am not sure if the agent still has access to the account as it was created by him as a MARA agent , although I am also able to login directly 

Any thoughts 

Cheers


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> That's the problem
> That there is no confirmation on the department website to either confirm or deny the same
> 
> Forgetting the password or user name can't be an excuse for multiple Immiaccount because the website gives you the option to retrieve the same using the forgotten password,or user name link
> ...


That's the confusing area as it is not confirmed. But it is not always possible to retrieve the account username/password if one loses access to the email account used to create the ImmiAccount.

Without any official clarification/denial, you will have to assume based on other people experience or make your own decision I guess. Or explain the whole situation of you losing access to your account and whether you can now create another one for visa lodgement from DIBP.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The original Immiaccount was made by my company agent for processing my 457 visa application
> 
> I am filing my 189 directly
> 
> ...



Hi,

What did you do finally. Used the same immi account as 457 or created a new one.

Even my 457 was filed by my employer's MARA agent, but the immi account at that time was created by me only and after the agent filed the 457, I was able to see the 457 application under my immi account.

Whenever I happen to get the invite now. I will be kind of in a similar situation whether to use the same immi account or create a new one. The other concern is that I want to use the same medical HAP ID which is valid until April, 2018 and was submitted using the same immi account that I created at the time of 457 application.

Now say if I create a new immi account for the 189 application, can I use the medical HAP ID which was submitted/created in the other immi account where the 457 visa application was made.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

indy14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What did you do finally. Used the same immi account as 457 or created a new one.
> 
> ...


Hi Newbie,
I finally found your dilemma one . In my case, I created my Immiaccount and I also rem username password. However, in that I have mentioned some information which I don't want to use now. My GTE convince that I will return back home which doesn't match with my 189 visa now. So if possible I wanted to start fresh and feel good than contradicting my previous say  

What if I delete my old immiaccount and start fresh one? I need to get my Health done soon 

Lots of dilemma to overcome. Never knew this 189 would be this big decision


----------



## mandyzdreams (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm planning to apply for two state sponsorships, Victoria 190 and South Australia 491.
Since the states only consider EOI (DHA) with the preferred state as their own, I'm planning to create separate EOI in DHA.

Can i create two immi accounts to with the same e-mail and different passwords to do that?
(This was stated in one of the forums)
Or else can I at least create two using different e-mail addresses?

Please give me an optimum solution.
Thanks


----------



## herap (Sep 4, 2018)

shanimandila said:


> I'm planning to apply for two state sponsorships, Victoria 190 and South Australia 491.
> Since the states only consider EOI (DHA) with the preferred state as their own, I'm planning to create separate EOI in DHA.
> 
> Can i create two immi accounts to with the same e-mail and different passwords to do that?
> ...


SkillSelect accounts (Where EOI's are launched) are different from Immi accounts (Which are used at the time of Visa application).
So you can have more than one SkillSelect account. For Immi accounts I'm not sure.


----------



## alimaleki120 (4 mo ago)

Hi,
How can I know about having any pending visa application in immigration?
I think that someone as my enemy with my documents lodged an application with a fake immiaccount instead of me.
How can I follow up this issue and prove to the immigration that this application is not mine?
Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alimaleki120 said:


> Hi,
> How can I know about having any pending visa application in immigration?
> I think that someone as my enemy with my documents lodged an application with a fake immiaccount instead of me.
> How can I follow up this issue and prove to the immigration that this application is not mine?
> Thanks.


Someone had lodged a fake application after paying fees in Immiaccount or just created an EOI in Skillselect?
Cheers


----------



## alimaleki120 (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> Someone had lodged a fake application after paying fees in Immiaccount or just created an EOI in Skillselect?
> Cheers


Someone had lodged a fake application (with my documents) and paying the fees with an individual Immiaccount.
How can I tell the immigration that it is not my application and someone else did it?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alimaleki120 said:


> Someone had lodged a fake application (with my documents) and paying the fees with an individual Immiaccount.
> How can I tell the immigration that it is not my application and someone else did it?


Do you have any reference number of the application ?
How did you come to know of this ?
Which visa has been applied?
Cheers


----------



## alimaleki120 (4 mo ago)

NB said:


> Do you have any reference number of the application ?
> How did you come to know of this ?
> Which visa has been applied?
> Cheers


No, I don't know.
I just want to know that how I can check with the immigration for any pending visa application?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alimaleki120 said:


> No, I don't know.
> I just want to know that how I can check with the immigration for any pending visa application?


You can submit a FOI and enquire
Cheers


----------

